

HTML5 gaming is ready and this video proves it - james33
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mskv0kdo84

======
georgemcbay
If only there were a way to demo this sort of functionality through some kind
of a short universal id that points to a content server then we could just
share that id and have the actual technology act as "proof" instead of relying
on a pre-rendered YouTube video.

~~~
james33
Hmm, that would be quite ingenuous. Someone should do this...

